# Memorial Tattoo



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That's a lovely tribute to your boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute for your boy - i'm not as brave as you so have a bracelet with paws in the stones of the months that they were born and then went to the bridge


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

It is a beautiful tribute for a special boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

thats beautiful. I thought about one for my Kody. I really like the bracelet idea.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a true tribute. I am planning something to memorialize Selka but I'm too chicken for a tattoo. I believe my Selka was an angel sent to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lincoln's Mom*

Lincoln's Mom

What a beautiful tribute to Max!


----------

